# How to mount photos onto a sheet of plywood?



## ljjpz1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone! I just signed up to ask this question. My project involves putting a collage of photos onto a 1/4" piece of plywood, and I was wondering what glue I should use to place the photos? These were photos printed at an official photo centre, so I don't know if white glue would work or not... What do you think? I've heard of 'decoupage glue', but no where around here sells it.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Certain spray adhesives might work


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

ljjpz1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just signed up to ask this question. My project involves putting a collage of photos onto a 1/4" piece of plywood, and I was wondering what glue I should use to place the photos? These were photos printed at an official photo centre, so I don't know if white glue would work or not... What do you think? I've heard of 'decoupage glue', but no where around here sells it.


staples has spray contact glue for just that, if their is a good photo shop around they should have photo mat spray contact glue also, i wouldn't use any white glue ect, just contact glue is what you need to use


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use 3M spray adhesive. It's available at my local walmart. Just don't hold the can too close to the pictures or it will blow under the picture and get glue on the face. About 16" would be good.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

3m spray adhesive again. Also I've applied lacquer and layed pictures in it while the lacquer was still wet and just lacquered over once the initial base was dry. Just a suggestion if thats a route your taking also.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

The spray glues tend to be solvent rubber based and will dry out over time. How long do you intend this exhibit to last? My background is mounting and laminating photos and graphics which has been my profession for 30 years. If you must use plywood I would advise sealing it with shellac prior to mounting any photos. You could use plain white Elmers glue cut with a little water and can roll it on the back of your prints. Mount one or two at a time and place some wax paper and a book on top to keep it flat while it dries. An alternative is to coat the back of the prints, let them dry and then iron them on. These are options to use in a pinch. The best method would be to use a pressure sensitive adhesive but a full roll is typically around 25-1/2" X 150' in the smallest quantity. I know years ago Falcon products sold sheets of PSA in precut form in 8-1/2" x 11" sheets at photo supply stores. Come to think of it, someone mentioned Walgreens had a service available where they would coat the back with PSA, but they need to send it out. If you have a local photo lab or sign shop nearby they should be able to do the same for a modest fee.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

ljjpz1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just signed up to ask this question. My project involves putting a collage of photos onto a 1/4" piece of plywood, and I was wondering what glue I should use to place the photos? These were photos printed at an official photo centre, so I don't know if white glue would work or not... What do you think? I've heard of 'decoupage glue', but no where around here sells it.


You can get decoupage glue at any Walmart in the craft area; however, a goo PVA glue that dries clear would also be good. About 35 years ago we just used watered down Elmer's White glue to decoupage. The trick is to already have a piece of wood that has a nice smooth finish on it already. Don't decoupage on raw wood. Make sue your photo has the watered down glue on both sides. Hint: don't use photos printed by modern printers. The toner bleeds.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> You can get decoupage glue at any Walmart in the craft area; however, a goo PVA glue that dries clear would also be good. About 35 years ago we just used watered down Elmer's White glue to decoupage. The trick is to already have a piece of wood that has a nice smooth finish on it already. Don't decoupage on raw wood. Make sue your photo has the watered down glue on both sides. Hint: don't use photos printed by modern printers. The toner bleeds.


I was not very accurate in the above post. I could have said it better. So here it goes. When decoupaging photos, paint the wood with the white glue and then place the photo on the wet glue. Then paint over it with the glue again before you put on the next photo. You can also use a polyurethane or some other wood finisher in place of the glue. Regardless of using glue or some other item, the wool needs to be sealed first. At least, this is how we did it so many years ago. 

Around the late 70s I also remember doing string art. We had decoupage and string art wood hangings in different places in our home. What ever happened to string art? I thought it was so cool. I still kind of do.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Two coats of spray adhesive on the plywood will do the trick. Let the first coat dry, approx. 15 -30 minutes, dry to touch, then hit again. 

I have used gallons and gallons of spray glue, my custom car has its headliner glued, and no signs of release, its been 18 years. 

Spray straight down on pictures, you don't need to soak such. 

Do a test to gain experience, you will do fine. I test EVERYTHING...... saves lots of issues.

Dale in Indy


----------

